# 1st time flying with my board



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

It depends. With the new checked baggage regulations you have some decisions to make. Either way, 


1. You can get a padded bag with wheels and compartments for boots and other gear. (Like the dakine high roller or low roller)... and while those bags can hold a LOT of stuff (BOOTS multiple boards & bindings, helmets, shells, etc)... the bags themselves weigh quite a bit and it is easy to go over the 50 lbs weight limit if you aren't careful. You also have to fit these bags into a car at some point (they will not fit in most normal car trunks). Even so, it is nice to be able to put your carry-on bag on top of the board bag and wheel them both around the airport/baggage claim

2. You can get a cheaper, non padded bag without wheels, but you have to carry it by hand and your board is likely to be on the receiving end of some rough treatment. Many people without padded bags wrap their boards in clothing or towels to help protect them from getting tossed around by baggage handlers. At the very least you'll want to pack your boots and bindings in the board bag (and maybe your shell too). This will make it a bit of a pain to carry around, especially if you pack multiple boards and bindings... but if you can handle the weight then you can stuff ~10 lbs of stuff in there that would go over the weight limit on a larger bag.

If this is your first trip and you're just going over a weekend then I'd go for a ~$40 bag. Padded if you can find one, otherwise just wrap the board in $2 walmart towels. If you plan to start making regular trips out west to ride then I would consider investing in a padded rolling bag... especially since you can pack two boards (or skis) and two sets of boots, which will save you money and space when traveling with people.

I would leave your bindings on the board. Fold the highbacks under the straps and tighten them down.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember having a cheaper non padded bag. It was all torn up going from JFK to Reno. I had to tape the thing like crazy to make it back home to JFK. I would get a padded bag. More than likely you'll get more uses out of it if you plan to make more trips out west. I got lucky and got a super great deal on a burton padded bag with wheels. I can fit 3 boards easily with two pairs of boots. Lots of pockets. I haven't flown recently so I don't know if that would've been over the 50lb limit. I think the limit was higher back in 03 when I went to Whistler.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

When I fly out to Whistler I use a Dakine Tour padded bag (no wheels because they're unnecessary). It holds my boots, board, and I've never gone over 50 lb's. I would recommend putting your pants, gloves, goggles, in your carry-on, and wearing your jacket. This way if they lose your board you can rent and deal with it later, but if it's all packed together, you sir, are fucked


----------

